# Post pics of your entire MU Collection !!



## Becka (Apr 22, 2006)

Its been a while since we had a thread like this, and since there are so many new MUT members last couple of mos. thought it'd be neat to update ...... so gals ..... post yer pics !!

Here's mine, that's all of it 'cept the brushes


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 22, 2006)

You are so organized, I hate you :moon:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Apr 22, 2006)

Hello all-

I love how clean and neat everything looks...I'm jealous...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 22, 2006)

I love how tidy and organized your makeup drawer is!


----------



## Becka (Apr 22, 2006)

my entire house (ok, and life) is like this, its a sickness!! kay where's everybody else's pics?? Mine's tiny, I know for a fact there are many many large collections out there, highly organized too. Where's Leila hehe


----------



## Marisol (Apr 22, 2006)

Ok... here is mine... I have it in my notepad too and I am also missing a few things like brushes, the Flowering Quad and the Sweetie cake stuff I got.









































http://img112.imageshack.us/img112/6489/macpalette42cu.th.jpg

http://img112.imageshack.us/img112/9274/blush1wr.th.jpg

http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/6117/eyestuff8ll.th.jpg

http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/6030/foundation8uw.th.jpg

http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/6411/glosses2bm.th.jpg

http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/8536/lippies9te.th.jpg

http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/6570/lippies22tv.th.jpg

http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/848/lipsticks5wf.th.jpg

http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/254/msf2mg.th.jpg

Now you know why I am on a no-buy... :wassatt:


----------



## Liz (Apr 22, 2006)

oh gosh... i'll have to take pics on sunday. i've gotten a lot of stuff since the last time i took pics of all of it :blink: :jawsdown: :icon_redf


----------



## Marisol (Apr 22, 2006)

YAY!! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## aliciajoy (Apr 22, 2006)

WOW, I have a lot of catching up to do!!


----------



## Becka (Apr 22, 2006)

Me too Liz, I remember your last haulin' thread, WOW that was a big one !!

Marisol, I've always organized my quads by color family only, I think I might make a change after seeing yours, I think it could help me out to only open up one quad when I'm applying rather than 2, sometimes 3. Did you make up those quads yourself or are they pre-done by MAC?

Your collection is GORGEOUS, four 15 pans, I'm drooling looking at it all of it !!


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 22, 2006)

Mine might take a minute or two....or 180. Everytime I start to take pics I end up getting tired of opening and closing stuff. Plus I'm anal, so if I take a pic and I don't like how it looks I have to retake it, reorganize......etc.

You have a nice collection Becka!! I need to pare my down!


----------



## Pepperpops (Apr 22, 2006)

I just ordered a new traincase to organize my stuff so i'll post when It comes!

Wow! Nice collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 22, 2006)

can i just say how insanely jealous i am of all your MSF's? :laughing:


----------



## Marisol (Apr 22, 2006)

I made them up myself. I tried to stay within the color family but at times it didn't work or I just needed to fill up a space. :icon_chee

Since that picture was taken, I got Metal Rock too. As you can see that I am missing one....I am still on the hunt to get it but wont pay what people on Ebay are asking for.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 22, 2006)

My "collection" (it's not even worth being called that) isn't worth posting.. I am happy with the m/u I have, however, because when I don't use foundation, concealer, or powder and I read all your lovely reviews, I buy what colors I like and would suit me and have enough m/u to be able to look quite decent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although I always like to buy more.. hehe


----------



## Leony (Apr 22, 2006)

Ohh Mar, I'm so jealous with your MSFs!!

I need to remind myself to take the pics of my whole mu goodies this weekend!


----------



## lavender (Apr 22, 2006)

I love looking at and drooling over the makeup collections! I have such a small collections its not even worth photographing.


----------



## Satin (Apr 22, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 22, 2006)

So organised, makes me want to go and tidy my MU drawers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 22, 2006)

I love your collection :inlove: aww you made me want a Beau quad. And reminded me next time I'm at a store I need another 15 palette


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thank gawd.. I thought I was the only person like this haha I take about a million pictures of the same thing caue I never like how the first few look.

Think I'm going to spend my boring sunday afternoon taking photos of my MU collection as the ones on my notepad are out dated now.

Liz I can't wait to see you collection, think I'll be drooling :laughing:


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 22, 2006)

great collections!!! i, too, am jealous of your MSF collection, marisol!

*EVERYONE POST THEIR STASH, EVEN IF IT'S JUST ONE MASCARA! WE WANNA SEE!*

i'm gonna take a pic in a few!


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 22, 2006)

I need to do new pics but this is what I have on my computer right now.

View attachment 18585


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 22, 2006)

nice collection becka

marisol i hate you! ok no i dont lol, i just love ur collection, why are u on a no buy when u already have everything? hehe


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi All, :wavey:

These pics are great. :clap I'm lovin' everyone's collections.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 22, 2006)

There are a few things that I still need... haahahahah

Becky - I love your display.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 22, 2006)

oh my gosh i gotta stop buying sooo much make-up so i can buy a digital camera and post my collection SOON!!!! watching everyones stuff makes me wanna share too!!! and i will as soon a s possible!! (my birthday is coming up, so i know my husband will get me one!!)


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Apr 22, 2006)

I Will Post Mine As Soon As Possible!! I think I will do it tonight though! not much but hey! :satisfied:


----------



## Satin (Apr 22, 2006)

I will also post mine too...but I have already packed the other mu stuff I dont use it often to give it to my relatives...I have a lot of cosmetics which I used just once...so if I find time I'll try to unpack and post those pics...right now I just have only few items...


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 23, 2006)

love that, becky!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 23, 2006)

okay, here's mine...




















































http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v15/Jennilicious/d6e537c5.jpg

sorry. that was probably more than you wanted to see LOL


----------



## Satin (Apr 23, 2006)

WOW!Nice!


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow!! Nice collection Jenn!!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Apr 23, 2006)

My pictures are in my notepad. I have everything up there except for my most recent Kryolan goodies and all my Mary Kay stuff.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 23, 2006)

Jennifer... I :heart: your mascot... its pink!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh Jennifer I LOVE your mascot!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks, everyone!

yeah and pigs are my favorite animal because duh, they're pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my mom bought it for me for christmas.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 23, 2006)

Okay... Here's my collection... Forgive any brightness and/or blurry pics... I tried!!! A lot is MK since one of my friend's is a consultant and she gives me 50% off since I used to sell it too... I'm working on the Stila collection...


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 23, 2006)

jen i love how your so organized... i like all your lip holder's to

aquilah nice collection

my collection is in my notepad i have much more makeup now but never got the chance to update it :satisfied:


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow! so neat...I posted a pic of my table with all my mu everywhere on it on my notepad...def..not so neat...LOL..sheesh..I need to organize mine well and take some pics so I know what all I have.


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 23, 2006)

My God! I am soooooooooo drooling!


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 23, 2006)

That is a great storage place....


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 23, 2006)

Drooling a little more....:icon_colors:


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 23, 2006)

Very nice Marisol! I love your e/s collection! Everything is fab!


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 23, 2006)

OOOO Very nice!


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 23, 2006)

Sunday it is for me, too hopefully. My notepad pics aren't ancient. I've got quite a bit more stuff, now.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 23, 2006)

Super organized Becky! I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 23, 2006)

Very nice! I love the storage! Very cool! I have one of those pink Butterfly boxes from Target!!


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 23, 2006)

Aquilah that's a very nice collection!


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for all of the lovely comments on my mu collection... I'm in the middle of a mini-haul on eBay for more Stila *lmao* I just *CAN'T *help myself!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 23, 2006)

Great collections guys! I'll try hard to take pics of my stuff tomorrow after work...


----------



## Maja (Apr 23, 2006)

Here's my small collection:







Top left: lip glosses; Bottom left: lipsticks; Top right: eyeliners; Middle and bottom right: eyeshadows






ArtDeco e/s and e/s base






From top to bottom: nail files; mascaras and liquid liners; my poor collection of powders and blushes


----------



## pieced (Apr 23, 2006)

Everyone is so organized, I'm so jealous. I wanted to buy a train case, but it's so expensive here, and if I buy it on the net, it's the same price, so my makeup is all over the place...


----------



## jayleelah (Apr 23, 2006)

first girl I see who has artdeco e/s !!:inlove: I went to germany the other day and bought myself two artdeco e/s. I just love their colors !!!!


----------



## chienkiri (Apr 23, 2006)

fantastic collection i wish i could have a collection like one of yours!!


----------



## Violet (Apr 23, 2006)

Here's mine except my brushes, foundation, concealers and mascara. It's a bit difficult to see everything in the traincase because I've packed so much in! Lol. Most things are stacked double. There's another row of lipsticks under the MAC ones on the left, which are all Chanel and on the right where the eye shadows are there's a row underneath that are all Stila and UD.


----------



## anne7 (Apr 23, 2006)

Whoo, you aren't kidding, Bethany, that thing is packed to the brim! How on earth do you keep it so neat with all that stuff?


----------



## Violet (Apr 23, 2006)

Lol. It gets a bit messy sometimes because I just throw things in when I'm busy but I just tidy it up every now and then. It has to stay relatively tidy in order to fit everything in, particularly in the narrower sections where the lipsticks are.


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 23, 2006)

maja i like your collection and its not "little"

bethany you have some collection chic! i love it!


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 23, 2006)

Maja you have a wonderful collection and its certainly not small


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 23, 2006)

Amazing collection, that traincase certaily is jam packed. I see so many things I'd like to "borrow" in there haha :eusa_whistle:


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 23, 2006)

Love your collection and your pink pig :inlove:


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks, everyone!!

aquilah, great collection!!!

mel, you have one, too?! i went back to get another, but they were all sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

maja, definitely not small! love it! i love the dividers.

bethany, that is so freakin' neat and tidy LOL nice collection!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 23, 2006)

Jen, I love your collection too, you have SO much! Your vanity is really cute also, where did you get it? I love your 'guardian angel' piggy too, I love them too because they're pink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lavender (Apr 23, 2006)

All of you have such nice makeup collection...and are so organized!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks, anne! i got my vanity at seaman's, the furniture store, in the kid's section LOL they're all closed down here around me, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 23, 2006)

here's my stuff, i didn't take pics of lip stuff and most brushes because it's a pain in the neck to fish out all of my lipsticks from all over the place.

You can see some of my brushes in the teal stash box.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 23, 2006)

Fabulous collections!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow everyone is so organised, my collection which suprise suprise mostly consists of lipgloss is everywhere. Usually I suprise myself by finding a lipgloss in a bag under the bed!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 23, 2006)

You're not the only one that finds random lipglosses in bags. I will think I lost a gloss I liked and be sad, only to find it a week or two later in a bag I switched out of.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now my closet is the first place I look for MIA gloss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 23, 2006)

everyone's collections are so nice! wow


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 23, 2006)

Well here's mine, do excuse the mess of the first drawer (I cleaned it up afterwards, so it was more organised) I need another set of drawers as there isn't enough room in those for everything and for a better look at my makeup check out my new slightly updated notepad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Apr 23, 2006)

Great stash Sarah!


----------



## devinjhans (Apr 23, 2006)

You ladies have some fabulous collections! I will try and take pics soon. I just re-organized everything, I should have taken pics then!


----------



## Saints (Apr 23, 2006)

Many great collections here! :satisfied: Here's most of my stuff


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 23, 2006)

:laughing: I do that too, also find them rolling about in my car  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice collection Maja! I like how you have it organized!!


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow Bethany - very nice! I actually like the way you have it packed. My is loosely thrown into the traincase. I might get better usage out of it if I found some dividers.


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 23, 2006)

fab collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 23, 2006)

Very nice collection! Is that a Caboodles train case? Why can't I find one like that. I have 2 and both of the trays open on the opposite ends.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 23, 2006)

Whoa Sarah!! MAC MAC and more MAC! Very nice collection! Don't worry about the mess.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice and organized Edda! I love your collection!!


----------



## Saints (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks atches:


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 23, 2006)

ella nice collection! you have alot of fluidlines

sarah i see u like mac lol, pretty collection

edda your traincase is so cute i love it... its very neat to


----------



## Salope (Apr 24, 2006)

So many gorgeous collections! This is making me want to go out and buy more make-up. Bad, bad, bad...very bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 24, 2006)

i picked up 3 of the 5 that i have yesterday at CCO :laughing:


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 24, 2006)

oh, and i must go back to my no-buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 24, 2006)

great collections, everyone!!! keep 'em coming!


----------



## Leony (Apr 24, 2006)

WOW very nice collections girls!!!


----------



## Pinkymarz (Apr 26, 2006)

I have become an eyeshadow junkie.....!!!!

Where (I know it's MAC) and how much is one of the 15 shadow palates?

I have an all new respect for you Marisol!!! LOL :laughing:


----------



## tann (Apr 26, 2006)

Great collection!! I'm on a no buy, and I don't have that much. I'll put mine up tommorrow. I have make up everywhere from my place, to sis' place, to homie's place. Keep up the good work. What kind of brushes do u have?


----------



## Marisol (Apr 27, 2006)

:icon_salut::wavey:


----------



## Becka (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice Becky! Its so nice and neat and tidy!!


----------



## Becka (Apr 27, 2006)

OMG can I move in ?????? So much stuff to choose from, thats an awesome collection Jenn !


----------



## Becka (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice !!! You have a really pretty assortment of colors


----------



## Becka (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice Maja, I see we have similar tastes in organizing :icon_smil


----------



## Becka (Apr 27, 2006)

WOW !!!! Very nice Ella !!! Your e/s colors ROCK !!


----------



## Becka (Apr 27, 2006)

Sarah your collection is MASSIVE, very very nice !!


----------



## Becka (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice, and organized so perfectly !!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 27, 2006)

thank you!

i just remembered i forgot to post up the palettes open, but whatever. you all get the idea lol


----------



## aninatolosa (Apr 27, 2006)

OMG im sooooo loving your collection. Almost everything that i want..you have it.



> Ok... here is mine... I have it in my notepad too and I am also missing a few things like brushes, the Flowering Quad and the Sweetie cake stuff I got.


----------



## aninatolosa (Apr 27, 2006)

:shuriken:Hey sarah! Just wondering, how you use the green lipglass from MAC?


----------



## aninatolosa (Apr 27, 2006)

I super super love this thread!!!!! Makes me realize that im still sane when it comes to make up (unlike what my hubby tells me). Makes me realize too to buy lots more!!!!


----------



## aninatolosa (Apr 27, 2006)

Was that a benefit lip balm i see? Is it good? and the Rose salve? Where do you get those and how do you use it? Im gonna let my sister get for me. Let me know ok....Thanks...Aagain i soooooooo love your collection. I think we have the same taste!


----------



## Eva121 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey jayleelah,

just to let you know, there's a store in Antwerp that sells ArtDeco!

Pics of my stash are in my notepad.

Marisol, jeez, those MSF's... I'm jealous :jawsdown:

Great stuff, everyone!


----------



## Sophia (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's my mu collection, I know they're not much!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 27, 2006)

nice, sophia! very organized! love the storage!


----------



## Maja (Apr 27, 2006)

Lovely collection Sophia!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 27, 2006)

You have a great collection, Sophia, and it is so neat and organized!


----------



## Becka (Apr 27, 2006)

Well its a lot more than what I have!! Very nice Sophia!


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 27, 2006)

It honestly doesn't come out green, though if im out and pull it outta my bag I get some very strange looks. On your lips its like a caramelly colour, its good if your lips are quite red


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 27, 2006)

sophia nice collection and its def not little :sadno:


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 27, 2006)

lovely collection Sophia and certainly not small  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Apr 28, 2006)

Great collection Sophia!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok... here comes the unorganized pack rat!!! :help:


----------



## Marisol (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice collection Janelle... I see some Strobe Cream!


----------



## redcar1 (Apr 28, 2006)

i love it:scream3: :eusa_wall: :laughing:


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 28, 2006)

yes you doooooo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You don't miss a trick! lol :laughing: Now you see why MAC is now calling me to come see collections... I'm a sucker!!!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Liz (Apr 28, 2006)

great collections you guys! it nice seeing have a mix of things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

J, now i wonder what your hair product collection is like... and i was cracking up, cause i saw the thumbnail for your e/s palettes and saw a ton of e/s. i was like dang! she has more than me! but it was those tags. lol


----------



## Marisol (Apr 28, 2006)

I know... she needs to post pics of all her hair and styling products.

And Liz, I thought the same thing too about the eye shadows!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Apr 28, 2006)

oh I see you have chapped lips repair by Sally Hansen... I love this stuff!

my collection is in my notepad, I recently updated it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anne7 (Apr 28, 2006)

Janelle, you have a great collection! I see my beloved Front Page Peach in there...:icon_love

What is that silver e/s palette?


----------



## Leony (Apr 28, 2006)

Whoaaa, awesome collection J!!!:scream3:


----------



## Leony (Apr 28, 2006)

Ohh very nice collection Soph! :heart:

Your #28 and other stuff is on it's way lol.


----------



## LVA (Apr 28, 2006)

yah ... i want to see the hair collection too lol


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 28, 2006)

Is that the Springbean one? Brandy's make up artist says he uses it on her, when I first saw it I was put off by the colour but since I found out it isn't green I wanna try it!


----------



## Maja (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, I love it Janelle! Love those palettes! Gorgeous collection! :inlove:

And I would also LOVE to see your anything-related-to-hair collection.


----------



## jayleelah (Apr 28, 2006)

really? u goooooooottta give me the adress in case I go to Antwerp.

But hey, I live nearer to Aachen. :satisfied: Stoopid me!:eusa_wall:


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 28, 2006)

great collection everybody:laughing:


----------



## belisahC (Apr 28, 2006)

What is a 'no buy'?


----------



## Becka (Apr 28, 2006)

nice collection Janelle, my eyes are bugging out of my head looking at your e/s's !!! very impressive!!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah its the Springbean lustreglass


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 28, 2006)

I love it :inlove:


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 28, 2006)

it's when you go a specific period of time without buying anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

great collection, janelle! wowwwww. i'd love to see your other stuff, too!


----------



## Eva121 (Apr 29, 2006)

I live in Ghent, so it's not close for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't know the exact address, but if you know your way around Antwerp I can give you some directions.

It's a tiny store, really. It was my second mu-store discovery in Antwerp, after the Shu-store, have you been there?


----------



## monniej (Apr 29, 2006)

wow! i'm totally in awe of your collections, ladies!:worship:

well, here's my entry. but, know that i want to be just like you all when i grow up!


----------



## jayleelah (Apr 30, 2006)

I dont know antwerp:satisfied: Ive only been there a few times and couldnt find my way. When I go there I dont go shopping, I just go for a drink or restaurant. Next time I go, I'll be looking around for those mu stores, I swear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva121 (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol, cool, let me know when you go, I'll try to explain where the stores are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becka (Apr 30, 2006)

nice collection Monnie, very well organized!


----------



## Jennifer (May 1, 2006)

nice collection, monnie! soooooo organized!


----------



## Leony (May 1, 2006)

Oh very nice and organized Monnie!! :heart:


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 1, 2006)

hi ladies...this is my makeup collection, i'm just really new to makeup and just started collecting it about 2 months ago. I'm still learning how to apply makeup.


----------



## beautynista (May 1, 2006)

nice collection!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i like that lip geleÃ© you got..is that saplicious?


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 1, 2006)

hi beautynista thanks.... the lipglass is MAC Chicmates...


----------



## Saints (May 1, 2006)

Very nice collection! I'd say that's a good amount of stuff to get in 2 months :satisfied:


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 1, 2006)

Cute collection dinsamonte, I love the little train cases especially the lipgloss one.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 1, 2006)

damn janelle! nice freakin collection and i was thinking the same thing, i wonder what your hair collection looks like! you soul post it in the hair forum i would loveeee to see it.

monnie nice collection and so neat to!

dinsamonte your doing really well at building your collection, you have a lot of stuff and u only started 2 months ago! i can imagine how big it will grow


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 1, 2006)

Thanks...i know that's quite a lot in 2 month...so i guess i should be "no buy" in a couple of months...poor credit card...LOL..


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 1, 2006)

Thanks...i love this train cases...it's very handy and cute...


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 1, 2006)

Hi thanks...i know i should contol myself or else i'm gonna be broke....


----------



## monniej (May 1, 2006)

thanks jen, becka, jenny and leony! those little cvs 3 drawer units are great!


----------



## Sirvinya (May 1, 2006)

This link is my most up to date collection.

http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sirvinya/my_photos

I'm actually updating right now with my new Pure Luxe shadows.


----------



## Sirvinya (May 1, 2006)

A beautifully organised collection!


----------



## Becka (May 1, 2006)

WOWZERS, all that in 2 mos. !! you go girl, very nice !!


----------



## Marisol (May 2, 2006)

Awesome collection!

Becky - I am in awe of your collection. We want to see more FOTDs.


----------



## Sarah84 (May 3, 2006)

Thats a fantastoc collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## babyblush:) (May 4, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## Maja (May 6, 2006)

Great collections girls!

Keep them coming!


----------



## chocobon (May 6, 2006)

OOh I wish I had so much makeup to display am so jealous :scream3:


----------



## Jennifer (May 6, 2006)

great collections, everyone!!


----------



## KellyB (May 6, 2006)

Wow, honey. You've been busy for the last 2 months:laughing:


----------



## LVA (May 6, 2006)

thx for bumping this up ... i 4got about it 'till i saw your post ...

.. i love seeing every1's collection !!


----------



## Glamour Girl (May 6, 2006)

Oh my God! This collection is unbelievable! Love it!


----------



## Leza1121 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Dinsamonte,

Very nicely organized. The collection looks great.


----------



## Leza1121 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Monniej,

You're on to a great start!!!!


----------



## Leza1121 (May 6, 2006)

HI Sophia,

That's a great collection you've got there.


----------



## Leza1121 (May 6, 2006)

Wow NYAngel, that's some collection.....


----------



## Leza1121 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Ella,

Nice collection you've got there.


----------



## Leza1121 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

Great collection and neatly organized.


----------



## Leza1121 (May 6, 2006)

Hi,

Wow all these collections are just fabulous... :clap :clap


----------



## Leza1121 (May 6, 2006)

Hey Marisol,

Your collection looks great! I can certainly appreciate why you're on a no-buy. Just wish I had your willpower. :eusa_pray:


----------



## LVA (May 6, 2006)

*whisper *whisper ... don't tell any1 .. but actually .... she broke her no - buy .. ! .. LoL :whistling:


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 6, 2006)

I didn't know that you could buy MAC eyeshadows in pallets? How much does that cost or do you just buy the eyeshadows and put them in the pallets yourself seperatly? I hate sounding so ignorant.:sadyes: :help:


----------



## Marisol (May 6, 2006)

hahahaha

I did... but I am still on it. I just wanted to make sure that I an item that I really wanted. I will post it once I get it.


----------



## Marisol (May 6, 2006)

I think they are $9.50 or something close to that. Most of mine I have depotted and put them in the MAC palettes. The actual palette is $12.50.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Marisol i had no idea feel so clueless!(Hits forhead on computer desk)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (May 6, 2006)

No worries... :icon_chee That is what we are here for.


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (May 7, 2006)

Really Marisol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cindy


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (May 7, 2006)

WOW! You guys crack me up. The time, the energy, the tenacity, THE ORGANIZATION Skills. :icon_lol: My hat goes off to all of you :icon_salut: Because truly WE have a sickness and we don't want a CURE Cindy


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Sirvinya....


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 7, 2006)

Thanks...i know that's a lot in 2 months.. i can't control myself...


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 7, 2006)

Thanks becka...i know that's a lot in 2 months...but i can't control it...


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 7, 2006)

Yeah....been very busy for the past 2 months...Every week i have to go to the mall and buy some.


----------



## xkatiex (May 7, 2006)

I use to think I had loads but looking at it all in the pic, theres not that much! lol :sadno: x


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 7, 2006)

Thanks! It's very exciting to organize my traincases..


----------



## Marisol (May 7, 2006)

That a pretty nice collection... once you are on MUT for a while, it will double in size.


----------



## Maja (May 7, 2006)

Very nice collection Katie! I see some Bourjois.

So true :smilehappyyes: ....it might even triple


----------



## Jennifer (May 8, 2006)

great collection, katie!!


----------



## Xexuxa (May 8, 2006)

Here are pictures of my drawer of chaos and it's conents. I rally need to find a better storage solution for this stuff. The problem is that I am pretty picky about appearances. I don't want those plastic sterilite drawers on top of my dresser so I hide it all in that drawer:shuriken: But its hell trying to get out a bunch of stuff, especially when I'm in a hurry. Im looking for something made of wood or ceramic...

















]


----------



## Marisol (May 8, 2006)

Great collection Amanda!


----------



## Xexuxa (May 8, 2006)

Thanks! &lt;3


----------



## bluebird26 (May 8, 2006)

Holy crap! You got all that in two months?


----------



## Becka (May 8, 2006)

Nice collection!!! I am SO drooling over your lipstick photo, very nice colors!


----------



## Xexuxa (May 8, 2006)

Thanks! hahah I know it looks like the second row of lipsticks are all the same shade, but they are actually all different. I'm a red lipstick freak:sadno:


----------



## Maja (May 8, 2006)

Great collection Amanda!


----------



## Sophia (May 8, 2006)

Amanda amazing collection!! You have so many goodies!!


----------



## Jennifer (May 9, 2006)

great collection, amanda!! i'm drooling over the lippies :yuck2:


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 9, 2006)

Yeah...i know...2 months and got a huge collection already, i'm planning to cut down my make up expenses...I hope i can...


----------



## michko970 (May 9, 2006)

Wow you guys are so nice and organized! My stash is so tiny and chaotic!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 9, 2006)

nice collection!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 9, 2006)

katie very nice collection, when u lay out ur collection it always look less lol

amanda awesome collection!!!


----------



## Dezza (May 9, 2006)

OMG! some awesome collections you guys have! and I thought I had heaps.... :blink: :icon_redf


----------



## Xexuxa (May 10, 2006)

Thanks! Thats my favorite part of my collection, along with my pigments

:lovelovee:


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments gals... I haven't checked this thread in awhile! lol Oh wow... you dont even want to SEE the hair stuff... lmao I don't think I even have enough floor space to lay it all out!! lol I'd have to hang from the ceiling "Mission Impossible' style to get it all in the shot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And yes, those are my neon garage sale stickers to help me remember the names of all the colors! lol I'd never be able to do an itemized FOTD otherwise! lol :laughing:


----------



## Mickie (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow I love your collection


----------



## iluvLG (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't have any pictures but here is what I have:

Mac Style Blsuh

Mac Peaches Blush

Mac Pinch O' Peach Blush

Mac Lychee Luxe Lipglass

Mac Prrr Lipglass

Mac Paradisco Eyeshadow

Mac Tilt Eyeshadow

Mac Gleam Eyeshadow

Mac Surreal Eyeshadow

Milani Enchantment Eyeshadow

Milani Clover Eyeshadow

Milani Peachy Peach Eyeshadow

Milani Atlantis Eyeshadow

Chanel Twinkle Glossimer

Milani Luminous Blush

Wet N' Wild Silk Finish Blush- Naive

Dr. Pepper Lipsmacker

Maybeline Great Lash Blackest Black Mascara

Smith's Rosebud Salve

Cargo Rome Blush

Nars Deep Throat Blush

Maybelline Peach Satin Dream Mousse Blush

Maybelline Shiny.Licious gloss- Melon Ball

Wet N' Wild Creme Eyeshadow- Cafe Au Lait

Nars Babe Lip Gloss

Milani Illusion Eyeshadow

Milani Antique Gold Eyeshadow


----------



## PRADA_on_pointe (Jun 13, 2006)

- estee lauder eyeliner

- dior eyeshadow

- hard candy eyeshadow

- mac makeup brush

Not much of a collection :whistling:


----------



## Maude (Jun 13, 2006)

Everyone's got amazing collections !!! I'm very jealous lol !


----------



## sarah_84 (Jun 13, 2006)

am totally blown away...seems like am not alone in this obsession!! i'll try to post my mess asap


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 13, 2006)

i just saw this:eusa_whistle:

Mel, it is a Caboodles, i got it at Target for $25, i also saw the same case at Walmart for $22 i believe.


----------



## lila200098 (Jun 13, 2006)

thats it. lol. lame, i know. but i don't really need THAT much. maybe a little more eyeshadow and lipgloss. and i wanna buy some glitter too.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 14, 2006)

OMG you poor soul, how do you survive? :laughing:


----------



## bebs (Jun 14, 2006)

here my personal collection at the moment... not everything is pictured cause I didnt feel like pulling it all out to have to put it away. 

anyways here


----------



## Eva121 (Jun 14, 2006)

:jawsdown: If you ever feel that you have too many msf's, I'd be happy to adopt one!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 15, 2006)

Great collection!


----------



## lila200098 (Jun 15, 2006)

yay i found the rest of my makeup!! sorry the pics so big


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

nice collection ladies...hope everybody will post their collections.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 15, 2006)

great collections, everyone! thanks for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sw0pp (Jun 16, 2006)

My collection as of March


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 16, 2006)

Dang! That's quite a collection! Very impressive!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jun 17, 2006)

great collection bebs!! i take it you go to the pro store in los angeles, with all those pro items!! maybe we'll bump into each other someday since i go pretty often myself!! love your collection!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 17, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 18, 2006)

bumpitty bump


----------



## jkiie (Aug 8, 2006)

hey!

wow those are some huge collections ive seen... i just keep the basics i'd use on a daily or regular basis! haha im kinda tempted to start collecting now, but i heard somewhere you should throw out liquid makeup every 6months and powder stuff every year or two and mascara and lipgloss every 3 months... are these guidelines reasonable? id hate to buy a bunch of stuff jsut to find clumps in my mascara tube or something becuase im not a heavy user..


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 8, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHH....AWESOME collections. You guys gave me HUGE courage to continue shopping.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 8, 2006)

You guys are GREAT Makeup Junkies and I love every collection on this thread.

I love it! :rockwoot: :laughing:


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 8, 2006)

i write all my collection in my notepad

and add a few picture that i found on the net

everyday i add something


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Aug 8, 2006)

Great collections you all have!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please check my notepad, 98% of my stash is posted there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CMillerBeauty (Aug 8, 2006)

I absolutely want ALL of your pigments!!!! I just wanna leave work and go to the MAC in New York and get all the pigments I'm missing!

EVERYBODY has great makeup collections - you guys have given me some ideas on organizing my cases. Thank you!

*..:SE:..*


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 8, 2006)

great collections! i'm going to have to get off my butt and share mine one of these days! LOL


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 13, 2006)

i am truly amazed by some people's organisation of their makeup, mine's just a big jumble of mess....


----------



## darkh3av3n (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow... great collections girls... when I get a chance I will post mine up.. although I am stlll in the process of collecting more mu... have been on a no buy for about 2 months now... it was hard... but when Mac holiday is out I am sooo going to the Pro store near me!!!


----------



## echanting (Oct 14, 2006)

wow great collections ladies

very well organized


----------



## Pumpkin ohyeah (Oct 17, 2006)

I am super jealous!


----------



## cutee (Dec 5, 2006)

:sleepyhead: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## rlise (Dec 5, 2006)

i love looking at everyones stash! awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Dec 5, 2006)

Dont have much now but im just starting... ugh my cam sucks! lol hope you guys can see them ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## x3kh (Dec 6, 2006)

these are greats


----------



## abaddon248 (Dec 7, 2006)

ok well...the samples on the left have another samples on the bottom of it...so two per each thing...all different colors...and...i still have 34 new things coming from E.L.F. lol...my boyfriend...freaked out ..bkuz i just bought this massive train case a few days ago...and...well...running out of space..i might jst give my avon eyeshadows to my neices....they are really not pigmented...only one which is decent is the gold quad...

btw guys i live in n.yc. im new here... i love make up...and if neone ever needs me to pick stuff up I will! lol..


----------



## nikkysheels (Dec 7, 2006)

Where did you get that train case? I like that one!


----------



## britesmile (Dec 7, 2006)

very nice! Thanks for sharing. I've got to get busy organizing mine


----------



## Leony (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## abaddon248 (Dec 7, 2006)

i got it from folica.com free shippin wit it... if i remeber correctly...they have all different sizes...and when i ordered i recieved in jst 2 days!! its awesome and the dividers....do help with organizing things...and it keeps it put

train case i have is product junkie....by solia


----------



## ozi (Dec 8, 2006)

wow:bigeyes2: you all have gorgeous collections, perfect:12:

i wonder something girls,

i want to buy one of these little plastic organizers like you have, you know with 3 or 4 drawers... i wonder what you call it in English, so i can find it on ebay

in this picture it's on far right and yellow :fragez: Excuse my idiotic question by the way :blush:


----------



## cmoksia (Dec 8, 2006)

my collection :]


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 8, 2006)

NICE! thats an amzing collection.


----------



## cmoksia (Dec 8, 2006)

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 8, 2006)

awsome collection:laughing:

sweet:glasses:

amazing:tocktock:


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 7, 2007)

I must be more organized


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Jan 7, 2007)

wow you have all proved to me that a girl can never have too much makeup! ive never seen so much, it really makes me want to go out and start spending!


----------



## cmoksia (Jan 7, 2007)

here are my brushes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

new and old ones


----------



## tann (Jan 7, 2007)

Verry Niicccee

You have your stuff together!!


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 6, 2007)

wow you all lovely brushes! great collections!


----------



## greatnana (May 28, 2007)

LADIES Wow


----------



## KaseyB (May 28, 2007)

Wow, You all have great stashes.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 2, 2007)

drooling!


----------

